# Smoking from Sweden



## goldfish (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am from Sweden and a newbie at smoking meat & fish. I recently bought an electrical smoker called Borniak.

The smoker looks like this: http://bit.ly/2lgtEB2

and the generator like this: http://bit.ly/2kjnnpz

I also have a digital PID from Auber (WS-1200CPH).

I joined the forum to learn more and to ask a few questions I have on my mind!

Greets from Sweden!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you join us!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cool and sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.                          Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## lemans (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey. Welcome to our addiction. Glad to have ya.  I like Sweds... I'm married to one...


----------



## bellaru (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome 
Glad to have you join us


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 10, 2017)

HI Goldfish welcome to the forum from the UK.

I have one of those smokers.

They are good but could be better.

I find the temperature control to have a very wide differential.

I use a PID controller. Use the out put for the Fan/Blower to operate a Solid State Relay to supply power to the power socket.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.png



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 10, 2017






If you need any help just start a new thread and we can answer all questions.

Steve


----------

